# Drummer in Sudbury?



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Drummer needed for a little rock'nroll outfit. Own transportation a must. We have 
a practice place


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Skin Man*

Good Luck............me and my bandmates have been tryinging for the last 3 years to find a competent drummer. We've had a few auditions but unfortuntely they didnt pan out. A drummer is a hard comodity in Sudury.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

konasexone said:


> Drummer needed for a little rock'nroll outfit. Own transportation a must. We have
> a practice place in the Valley.


Where in the Valley...(in case I find one)...?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Beautiful downtown


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I knew a couple of guitar players when I lived in Val Therese, but no drummers. 
I'll be sure to contact you if I find one who is still playing. Drummers always seem to move on to some other instrument as life goes on....


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Well I posted an add in a local rag and a few drummers replied. I found one and he's a perfect fit, easy going and creative. I got a bass player too. Now if I can patch up that vocal spot, rock n' roll.


----------

